# CAN"T WAIT



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

I got my confermation in the mail today for Pirate Land ,, and got the vehicle passes also ,, Ocean front , concrete pad ,, MAN I CAN"T WAIT ,, the sad thing is ,, i moved it up due to the weather that both TN and SC are having ,, but will still be there for the last half of bike week ,, and have another week to do nothing ,, but as some will tell u ,, i do that anyway  :laugh:  , but i am ready ,, been to cold too long for me ,, and with this weather , could not even go out for a weekend ,, now that is sad ,, but i am sitting on ready ,, and counting the days ,, also looking forward in 2 weeks for daylight savings time to start ,, that will (hopefully) get us warming up , and provide some longer days to get my MH ready ,, and of course other's also , ok enough of my rambling ,,    :clown:  :evil:


----------



## Shadow (Mar 3, 2010)

RE: CAN"T WAIT

Ramble on Rod, and have fun!!


----------



## akjimny (Mar 3, 2010)

Re: CAN"T WAIT

See you at Bike Week.  Just going over on Saturday.  It's a day trip for me - leave home in the AM, go watch the crowds, be back home for dinner.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Re: CAN"T WAIT

well I am dewinterize mine today and do a system check to make all is OK . Then I will head up to Atlanta for the race this Sunday. I know it going to cool , buy hey I am getting out, The past winter has been cold and I am ready to get out.  Rod glad you got everything in order, and waiting on your trip, have fun.


----------



## MHTOM (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: CAN"T WAIT

I too wish that I could really go and relax , but I can not , 730 wish you well.


----------



## whitey (Mar 4, 2010)

RE: CAN"T WAIT

Hey Rod;

I am going to Red Bay, Al Friday and get my Motorhome wash and wax. Got  three Doctor appointments in March and then we will be free for awhile. On the road again, can't Waite to get on the road again.


----------



## utmtman (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: CAN"T WAIT

Well have fun and enjoy Rod.  There is warmer weather headed your way.   Went to the big city of Salt Lake yesterday and it was trying to snow when we left but warm t-shirt weather in the big city we also saw rain there and no snow.  Aw right summer is on the way.  The snow around us is melting fast and in a lot of the areas that have been walked on driven on is all melted and gone.   And my furnace which we set to 62 at night did not come on once last night.  Woke to 64 in the rv.


----------



## utmtman (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: CAN"T WAIT

OMG I lied, we just got hit with a blizzard condition snow storm.  And today I was at the store in levis and a t shirt.   Sure can change in a hurry.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: CAN"T WAIT

Lee ,, tell me about it ,, they called for sun ,, all day today and highs in the upper 50's ,, well guess what,, sun said "hello ,goodbye" and we only hit 37 for the high ,, but right now ,, 21 ,, and they said 32 for the low ,, man ,, good thing i didn't buy any new shorts this yr ,, i'll never get to use them ,, the way this weather is going       :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## *scooter* (Mar 6, 2010)

Re: CAN"T WAIT

I'm definitely ready for summer.  Lots of rain here still (need more but...).  Have a great time Rod.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

Re: CAN"T WAIT

well i am getting into the beach mode now ,, temps here was 60 today ,, 65 tomm ,, got the MH almost ready to go ,, COME ON MAY  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Kirk (Mar 8, 2010)

Re: CAN"T WAIT

Have fun, but watch out for the spring break crowd!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

Re: CAN"T WAIT

thanks Kirk ,, but when we go in May ,, school is still in down there ,, and spring break has long gone ,, but agian thanks   :approve:  :approve:


----------



## cwishert (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: CAN"T WAIT

I made reservations today for Memorial day weekend at Lake Texana.  I got in early enough to get a lakefront site.  May is a ways off but I am excited anyway.  If the weather holds out this weekend we may take the MH to Magnolia beach for the night.  It is supposed to be in the 70's so hopefully we can get a little R & R and warm up a bit.  Rod I hope you have a great time and I think  you should take the MH out for a few short trips before then.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: CAN"T WAIT

Carol , i wish i really could before May ,, but now we have rain ,, and the ground is saturated ,, if i try to move the MH ,, i know it will sink about the time the front wheels come off the pad ,, but thanks for the well wishing ,, and i am "wishing "


----------



## cwishert (Mar 16, 2010)

Re: CAN"T WAIT

Yea Rod I know about the ground being saturated.  Up untill  last week we couldn't walk in the yard without sinking, much less think about taking the MH off the driveway either.  Luckily we live in a sandy location where the water drains quickly.  It started raining again today and they are calling for rain for the weekend now so it will be a wait and  see situation for this weekend.  I will really be depressed if we can't get out and enjoy this weekend.  Rod you need to turn your heater up to about 80 get your shorts on and drink little drinks with umbrella's in them until you get to go in May then!!!!    :laugh:  :approve:  :clown:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 16, 2010)

Re: CAN"T WAIT

Rod would have to turn his heater DOWN to reach 80!  :clown:  :clown:


----------



## RichardDCutler (Aug 2, 2021)




----------

